# 6x12 HO layout



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

This is for Ontario Mainline, but anyone is welcome to look at it and comment or suggest changes. The plan was using Bachmann EZ Track with 18"R curves, with a meat packing plant as an industry. I also added a small yard and was able to fit two loopbacks (will need autoreverse modules) so this can run in either direction. I'll keep working on a few variations, but I thought I'd get at least one up tonight.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The one downside here is it only has a single mainline, so you're limited in the number of trains you can run at the same time, basically to one.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah I havent gotten that far on another design. At first I was trying to veer away from doing the standard ovalish layout, but it still does. I should have enough room to fit a double mainline, but some of us only run one or two trains at a time anyways. I have a decent sized layout and five locos, but only run two at any time, usually one just moving stuff in/out of the sidings between the other one passing.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm planning on lots of activity on the layout, so multiple paths will be critical.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Here is the same layout but with double track main. Tightens it up a bit, but would make running multiple trains easier.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I like that a lot more.  I think the second loop really adds something.


----------



## MattyVoodoo (Oct 26, 2010)

I like that layout! Nice job!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Which is the front of the layout ... the top of the drawing, or the bottom? I would suggest putting the inner-to-outer loop crossover on the front side of the layout.

TJ


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Unless it is a shelf layout, I dont really design them with a "front" in mind. Especially on a table layout. Unless it is going in a particular place like a corner or up against a wall. Ontario Mainline didnt specify any walls, so I assumed it was accessible from all sides. 

Edit: I'll see if I can move the crossovers to the side. Then either long side could be the "front".


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh, I'm not saying it's wrong as it was drawn. I was just curious which was the main access or "front" side of Ontario's original layout idea. If he does have a "designated front", then maybe place the crossover on that side.

That said, you do awesome layout work, Dawg! You da man!

TJ


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Here is the same one but the crossovers were moved to the side. THis actually took me less time than I thought it would, but the amount of tiny short pieces grew dramatically. Biggest downside to using EZ Track; no flextrack to curve or cut to length


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks TJ! I really do like doing design work, but only if I have set perameters. I'm not one of those folks who can just dream up stuff off the top of my head, but if someone tells me what space they have and what they'd like to see done with it, I can visualize things alot better.

I ran the first layout in TrainPlayer and it kept me busy for awhile with two locos and a handful of cattle, reefer, and boxcars. They have a new Ops simulator in the beta program; I might try to run that on this layout and see what it has me do, but truthfully, I stink at running ops on layouts and even worse when time is a factor.


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

cabledawg said:


> This is for Ontario Mainline, but anyone is welcome to look at it and comment or suggest changes. The plan was using Bachmann EZ Track with 18"R curves, with a meat packing plant as an industry. I also added a small yard and was able to fit two loopbacks (will need autoreverse modules) so this can run in either direction. I'll keep working on a few variations, but I thought I'd get at least one up tonight.


dawg, the loopbacks would be fine, but I am old school yet. I run only DC. also called to cheap to change to DCC.LOL. I do have a control panel, that I picked up this summer, with an N scale layout. I had to junk the layout ( to bad of shape ). but the control panel, was set up so he could run 4 trains at a time. it came with all the switchs and power packs. but I do like the double track main. so I could run 2 trains at a time. also I can walk around the whole layout.

Ron


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Nothing wrong with old skool DC. Sometimes wish Ihad never started DCC, its like a drug. I went from just running a train around a loop to having three boards, five locos, tons of cars, and now I'm looking into signalling and detection. Madness I say, pure madness


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

may be i would do DCC if I had a bigger layout. LOL 
if I had anykind of basement, could have a bigger layout. 
but it an old house with a dirt floor in the basement.

Ron


----------

